# NTP-Server aufm raspberry pi läuft nicht ganz rund



## busbauen (28. Dezember 2013)

*NTP-Server aufm raspberry pi läuft nicht ganz rund*

Hallo

ich habe noch nen kleines Problem mit meinem raspberry. Da soll ein NTP-Server drauf laufen. Der funktioniert auch generell...aber wenn ich neustarte muss ich ntp nochmal neustarten, damit der Dienst funktioniert...

>reboot



Spoiler



syslog:
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2151]: ntpd 4.2.6p5@1.2349-o Fri May 18 20:30:57 UTC 2012 (1)
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: proto: precision = 1.000 usec
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: Listen normally on 1 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: Listen normally on 2 eth0 192.168.178.2 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: peers refreshed
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: Listening on routing socket on fd #19 for interface updates
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: restrict: error in address '::' on line 44. Ignoring...
Dec 28 20:57:51 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: restrict: error in address '::1' on line 48. Ignoring...
Dec 28 20:57:52 raspberrypi kernel: [   30.996775] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
Dec 28 20:57:52 raspberrypi kernel: [   30.996809] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
Dec 28 20:57:53 raspberrypi ifplugd(tun0)[2213]: ifplugd 0.28 initializing.
Dec 28 20:57:53 raspberrypi ifplugd(tun0)[2213]: Using interface tun0/00:00:00:00:00:00 with driver <tun> (version$
Dec 28 20:57:53 raspberrypi ifplugd(tun0)[2213]: Using detection mode: SIOCETHTOOL
Dec 28 20:57:53 raspberrypi ifplugd(tun0)[2213]: Initialization complete, link beat detected.
Dec 28 20:57:53 raspberrypi ifplugd(tun0)[2213]: Executing '/etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action tun0 up'.
Dec 28 20:57:53 raspberrypi ifplugd(tun0)[2213]: client: Ignoring unknown interface tun0=tun0.
Dec 28 20:57:53 raspberrypi ifplugd(tun0)[2213]: Program executed successfully.
Dec 28 20:57:54 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: Listen normally on 3 tun0 10.8.0.1 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:57:54 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: peers refreshed



Anderer Client (Ubuntu):
root@ubuntu:~# ntpdate 192.168.178.2
28 Dec 11:59:23 ntpdate[9960]: no server suitable for synchronization found


>service ntp restart


Spoiler



syslog (eig. keine veränderung):
Dec 28 20:59:42 raspberrypi ntpd[2152]: ntpd exiting on signal 15
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2592]: ntpd 4.2.6p5@1.2349-o Fri May 18 20:30:57 UTC 2012 (1)
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: proto: precision = 1.000 usec
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: Listen normally on 1 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: Listen normally on 2 eth0 192.168.178.2 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: Listen normally on 3 tun0 10.8.0.1 UDP 123
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: peers refreshed
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: Listening on routing socket on fd #20 for interface updates
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: restrict: error in address '::' on line 44. Ignoring...
Dec 28 20:59:44 raspberrypi ntpd[2593]: restrict: error in address '::1' on line 48. Ignoring...



Anderer Client (Ubuntu):
28 Dec 11:59:52 ntpdate[9964]: adjust time server 192.168.178.2 offset -0.247057 sec

Geht danach sofort, kann mir aber nicht erklären warum. 



Spoiler



# /etc/ntp.conf, configuration for ntpd; see ntp.conf(5) for help

driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift


# Enable this if you want statistics to be logged.
statsdir /var/log/ntpstats/

statistics loopstats peerstats clockstats
filegen loopstats file loopstats type day enable
filegen peerstats file peerstats type day enable
filegen clockstats file clockstats type day enable


# You do need to talk to an NTP server or two (or three).
#server ntp.your-provider.example

# pool.ntp.org maps to about 1000 low-stratum NTP servers.  Your server will
# pick a different set every time it starts up.  Please consider joining the
# pool: <http://www.pool.ntp.org/join.html>
#server 0.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst
#server 1.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst
#server 2.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst
#server 3.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst


server 0.de.pool.ntp.org iburst
server 1.de.pool.ntp.org iburst
server 2.de.pool.ntp.org iburst
server 3.de.pool.ntp.org iburst


# By default, exchange time with everybody, but don't allow configuration.
restrict -4 default kod notrap nomodify nopeer noquery
restrict -6 default kod notrap nomodify nopeer noquery


restrict 127.0.0.1
restrict ::1




Wenn ich nach dem Reboot ein ntpq -p mache, hat einer der Zeitserver schon ein * vorne; also ist synchronisiert soweit ich das verstanden habe


:O


----------



## busbauen (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: NTP-Server aufm raspberry pi läuft nicht ganz rund*

das ganz funktioniert..ka warum..^^ bzw warum es nicht funktioniert hat..

pls deleten oder closen


----------

